# Best internet packages?



## KbIZZLE (May 14, 2013)

Hey guys! 
Can anyone offer any suggestions for a decent internet package we should get when we move to the inner west of sydney? All help is welcome  
I literally have no idea where to start as packages here are very different to what we would get in the UK.
Cheers my loves x


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi kbiZZLE,

I have worked for internet/Telco's all my life and I still do in AU...

The question is do you want the quickest/most reliable internet service or are you after the most affordable service... They differ a lot..

You dont get a better internet connection better than a Telstra cable service but it is slightly more expensive then the smaller internet providers however they are the best.

let me know if you have anymore questions.

Dylan


----------



## KbIZZLE (May 14, 2013)

Well i would like the best affordable service. 

On a monthly bases, what do you pay and how much do you get with that?


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Take a look at the following:

CABLE -
https://onlineshop.telstra.com.au/b...mqp=s0gW8dVts_24683043244_+telstra +bundles_b


----------



## KbIZZLE (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for that.

The only problem is I am so used to buying the speed of internet rather then the GB's.

In the UK it seems so much similar then Australia. I find this all very confusing.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah it is.. Here you either get ADSL which is around 20Mb/s or cable which is 30Mb/s... its best effort though and the cheaper internet providers would "offer" the same speeds but in reality they would be slower.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

KbIZZLE said:


> Hey guys!
> Can anyone offer any suggestions for a decent internet package we should get when we move to the inner west of sydney? All help is welcome
> I literally have no idea where to start as packages here are very different to what we would get in the UK.
> Cheers my loves x


Look up this site - they have an excellent plan comparison layout.

http://bc.whirlpool.net.au/


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

I am using dodo ADSL, $62.8/month, unlimited with phone


----------



## JourneyD (Jan 5, 2014)

Only personal experience: 
Telstra is reliable and has reasonable price for their packages.


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

Telstra was way overpriced when we shopped around.

We live in inner west Sydney and are with TPG, got the unlimited download and phone package at $80. There are lower packages if you don't need unlimited. Speed is pretty good.


Haven't had any troubles with it so far, been hooked for 2 months now.


----------

